# RTP2 - Programa sobre Aquecimento Global



## Minho (18 Set 2006 às 22:45)

Às 23:30h será exibido na RTP2 ou simplesmente "a dois"  um documentário segundo a sinopse do programa, este deverá sair um pouco do que é a voz geral do aquecimento global. Parece ser interessante.


*Sinopse*


> DEGELO - AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL, UMA VIAGEM COM PAUL ROSE
> Documentários
> «MELTDOWN - A GLOBAL WARNING JOURNEY WITH PAUL ROSE»
> O aquecimento global: será que sabemos tudo acerca dele?!
> ...



http://195.245.179.232/EPG/tv/epg-janela.php?p_id=20710&e_id=&c_id=8


----------



## Fil (18 Set 2006 às 23:38)

Vou ver agora


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 00:29)

Finalizou agora, foi interessante. Fiquei com uma dúvida, qual é aquele programa que se pode tirar da net e que serve para correr modelos de alteração climática? Alguém aqui sabe? Thank's


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2006 às 00:34)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Finalizou agora, foi interessante. Fiquei com uma dúvida, qual é aquele programa que se pode tirar da net e que serve para correr modelos de alteração climática? Alguém aqui sabe? Thank's



Não sei.... talvez o Seringador saiba.
Só não percebi uma coisa no programa, muito cepticismo sobre a tendência das temperaturas, se o CO2 tem ou não efeito sobre as subida da temperatura, mas no final quando chegou à conclusão que a temperatura irá subir nos proximos 50 anos zás! lançou logo um cenário catastrofista de grandes secas e grandes inundações.... não percebo em que modelo se basearam para prever essa parte


----------



## kimcarvalho (19 Set 2006 às 00:41)

Minho disse:


> Não sei.... talvez o Seringador saiba.
> Só não percebi uma coisa no programa, muito cepticismo sobre a tendência das temperaturas, se o CO2 tem ou não efeito sobre as subida da temperatura, mas no final quando chegou à conclusão que a temperatura irá subir nos proximos 50 anos zás! lançou logo um cenário catastrofista de grandes secas e grandes inundações.... não percebo em que modelo se basearam para prever essa parte



Pois... deram credebilidade ao tal programa partilhado pelos utilizadores que o fazem correr em conjunto, simplesmente porque acharam que seria o melhor método, mais universal e com mais poder informático.


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 00:47)

Já existia aqui um tópico sobre o programa  "dia 18-9 na 2: às 23h30", mas tudo bem!  
O programa foi interessante e alguns dados parecem ser convincentes, mas olhando para um aquecimento nunca antes registado apenas pela influência do homem, como saberemos como o planeta reagirá? Se já houve a situação de mudança rápida aquando da libertação de metano, o planeta digamos que recuperou. Este aquecimento poderá continuar ou desencadear outros sistemas que provoquem arrefecimento. Se a poluição for excessiva não se criará também uma barreira na estratosfera que impeça que os raios solares aqueçam a terra? As previsões as estatísticas dizem isso mesmo é uma possibilidade, mesmo que represente 1%, ela existe e há que tomar consideração. Isto para dizer que, apesar de vários modelos, talvez grande parte, apontem para um aquecimento global, não podemos esquecer que outros dados indiciam um arrefecimento. 
Os nossos netos talvez um dia se riem das nossas previsões de aquecimento global, assim como achamos certa piada quando há 30 anos falavam numa certeza de uma idade do gelo que se iniciara. Veremos, ou outros talvez não...


----------



## Fil (19 Set 2006 às 00:47)

Não gostei muito do documentário, quase parecia dirigido a crianças. Era mesmo necessário a cena do golf?  

Aquele final foi realmente bem sensacionalista, como é da praxe. Dizia no inicio do programa que durante a idade média houve um periodo mais quente que o actual (Medieval Climate Optimum), mas não falaram de que tenha acontecido catástrofes na altura como as que anunciaram no final do documentário. Essa época até foi de grande prosperidade, ao contrário da pequena idade do gelo (que originou a grande fome na Escandinávia e na Irlanda, entre outras).

Se alguem souber do tal programa, também gostava de o testar cá em casa


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 09:22)

eu gravei o programa pra ver hoje com calma


----------

